# Romanticherie



## Higgins (12 Settembre 2014)

Ciao amici e amiche,
come sapete non sono di certo quello che si definisce "un romanticone", anzi... sono piuttosto sul cinico andante. 
Tuttavia quando una cosa merita va segnalate. Questo è un video che gira ormai da parecchio, magari lo conoscete già. Se invece non lo avete mai visto...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_v7QrIW0zY


----------

